# Spline Type Adapters for Large Wire wheels



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

These are the spline type adapters for mainly 24" wire wheels.
They are brand new just dusty cuz they have been sitting around.
I have checked the threads on all before even thinking about putting them up for sale so they are all good :thumbsup:
Just like the title says $80 for a complete set (2 left & 2 right) including shipping to your door in the U.S.

I have them in these bolt patterns:

6x135 (ford)
6x139.7 aka 6x5.5 (chevy,gmc, cadillac)
6x127 aka 6x5 (trailblazer, envoy, Rainer)


I also have some singles for $20 each shipped in the following patterns:
5x135/5x139.7 i have 2 left (white) and 1 right(red)
5x4.5/5x475/5x5 i have 1 left (white)



















Just shoot me a message or call me @ 402-570-1877


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

would of been bad ass if all wire wheels (since day one)came standard with them spline drives and teeth...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 8 2010, 08:36 PM~18519727
> *would of been bad ass if all wire wheels (since day one)came standard with them spline drives and teeth...
> *


hell yeah


----------



## fatboybuick (Jul 10, 2010)

do you still have any of these adaptors i need the 5x135 1 left and 2 rights if you have them. Let me know how much, and I need 2 right side knock off if you can get em. feel free to call me at 4149403222 my name is george thanks


----------



## fatboybuick (Jul 10, 2010)

Do you still have any of these left. Please call if so 4149403222. George


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I need a set for my 15" Zenith's! Got any that would work on a 51 Chevy and 15's?


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

fatboybuick said:


> do you still have any of these adaptors i need the 5x135 1 left and 2 rights if you have them. Let me know how much, and I need 2 right side knock off if you can get em. feel free to call me at 4149403222 my name is george thanks


I no longer have any sets in stock but i can get them but they are $40 each..... SO i don't stock em.


----------



## LIZARDS (Jun 26, 2015)

I NEED ADAPTORS AND HEX NUT CAP AND HAMMER TOOL ALSO HOW MUCH MY NUMBER IS 4694647701
[email protected]


----------



## LIZARDS (Jun 26, 2015)

wheelspecialists said:


> These are the spline type adapters for mainly 24" wire wheels.
> They are brand new just dusty cuz they have been sitting around.
> I have checked the threads on all before even thinking about putting them up for sale so they are all good :thumbsup:
> Just like the title says $80 for a complete set (2 left & 2 right) including shipping to your door in the U.S.
> ...


 NEED A PRICE ON ALL 4 WITH CAPS AND HAMMER FOR A 5*4.5


----------



## LIZARDS (Jun 26, 2015)

LIZARDS said:


> NEED A PRICE ON ALL 4 WITH CAPS AND HAMMER FOR A 5*4.5


 I HAVE 20 INCH RIMS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a set of 14x7s with this adapter would you happen to have an extra spare wheel


----------



## Caremel1 (May 10, 2017)

Need drivers side front 2000 Cadillac Deville, please email if you have one ....16 inch [email protected] 248 432 7051


----------

